# Cigar Room smoke management



## almarasco (Jul 6, 2007)

I have read a lot of good threads regarding ventilation, purifiers, smoke eaters and am still confused on what would be the best solution.
I have the "green light" to proceed with converting a 10'x10'x9'high ceiling storage room into a cigar room/wine cellar (Michigan). I want to keep it isolated from the rest of the house regarding HVAC so here is what I am considering;

-HRV system - concerned about noise, will need to be above ceiling in room
-AP3000 smoke eater - concerned about ozone
-Purifier, considering the Rabbit Minus2 or the Alen Breathsmart, open to other sugggestions
-Exterior motor mounted ventilation system which I believe the highest CFM is around 425

It appears several of you have built similar rooms of various sizes and am looking for any help I can get.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Forget about all that expensive shit.

Just install some good ventilation fans and maybe run some sort of air purifier after your done.


----------



## Indy-hp (Feb 22, 2014)

huskers said:


> Forget about all that expensive shit.
> 
> Just install some good ventilation fans and maybe run some sort of air purifier after your done.


I've not done it myself, but yeah, you seem to be overkilling it.

For a 10x10 room, I'd install a small AC window unit with a heat strip for heating and cooling, a decent in-line vent fan in a ceiling vent duct, and a fresh air inlet duct of the same diameter. That should keep you comfortable, the smoke cleared out and the air freshened for not much noise or money. Add a simple air purifier if you wish or it seems to need it.

A quick Goolge turned up this 6" in-line exhaust fan for $200 and 483 cfm. That will exchange the air in the room every two minutes and should be plenty. http://www.globalindustrial.com/p/h...tech-6-centrifugal-duct-fan-metal-housing-483


----------



## zippogeek (Nov 28, 2014)

I have researched this to death, looking for the best solution for my oversized 3-car garage (still haven't settled on something). I definitely agree with the other guys. A 10 x 10 area is pretty small, and it can be superbly ventilated with a strong exhaust fan. Ask a contractor about ideal sizing and err on the side of bigger...

Save that hard-earned money for some quality sticks!! :dude:


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

My office / man cave / cigar room is 16 x 10 x 9 high and I used a Fantech 370 cfm inline fan with 2 drops into the ceiling. Fan is mounted in attic above room and exhausts out thru window vent in attic and that works great for me. Can crack a window to grab some fresh air or just let it pull under door in cold weather. Can't even hear the fan running and used a timer switch with several options. About $350, nothing leaks into rest of house (wife would let me know) and I stay warm in the winter.


----------



## NorCalJaybird (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm not even sure what a smoke eater is. There is a HUGE one at the cigar club I attend and I'll be honest. There can be Ohh maybe 12-14 of us in there lit up and it cant keep up. I would think a few exhaust fans/air movers/inline ducts would do a better job. For your room 1 good inline exhaust fan would do it. I would think anyway.

Something like this https://www.acwholesalers.com/Fante...SdFbe8Xc3ZC7HTG8gkrkHm4Tx49KZWvXggaAoFl8P8HAQ

or this if you really wanted to go crazy! FKD8XL - Fantech FKD8XL - FKD Series Round Inline Mixed Flow Centrifugal Fan, 8" Duct (836 CFM) This one would replace almost 100% of the air in the room every minute...

Cheers
Jay


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm wondering if instead of worrying about removing the smoke with expensive purifiers and ozone, that if it would be prudent to look more into surface materials that don't hold the smoke in conjunction with the exhaust fan? is there a difference in paint/flooring/furniture types that would work better for the type of room?


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

Adam said:


> I'm wondering if instead of worrying about removing the smoke with expensive purifiers and ozone, that if it would be prudent to look more into surface materials that don't hold the smoke in conjunction with the exhaust fan? is there a difference in paint/flooring/furniture types that would work better for the type of room?


Leather upholstery is better than fabric would be one. And wood floors and blinds over curtains, drapes, carpeting or rugs. The rest I don't know about.


----------



## FlyersFan (Nov 4, 2013)

I would definitely go with the exhaust fan route. If it's an already heated/cooled space just add an extra supply to the room and make sure there are no returns in the room. This will put it in a slight positive pressure when the exhaust fan isn't running and, without a return, won't introduce odors into the HVAC system. I have a customer that we did this for in a room that is central to his house and you can't smell the cigar smoke anywhere.


----------



## Aithos (Jul 13, 2014)

The Rabbit Minus2 is a decent purifier but if you're going to spend that kind of money I would strongly suggest going with a BlueAir 555 (from Costco) or the equivalent which I believe is the 603. I will say though, you need to watch the prices and only buy when they go on sale (check in February/March right before spring) because they will go down a LOT in price. I think we paid $450 for ours with free shipping, not the $700 they retail for normally. The unit is a lot bigger than the Rabbit but it is also a much nicer unit, has better filters (that aren't more expensive) and they make special filters made for smoke and pet dander. My GF's Parents have a Rabbit and I wouldn't trade our units for theirs...


----------



## Yarddog (Mar 15, 2014)

I use a small Csonka Smoker Cloaker in my truck, works extremely well, you might consider one of these. They make several sizes designed for different area sizes.


----------



## cion (Mar 18, 2015)

Hello fellas! I'm about to start my cigar room in my house this week. I'll make a separate thread with photos later. My question is regarding ventilation. If I use an exhaust fan at 1000 cfm, how much air (CFM wise) should my return be?

If pulling out 1000, should I bring in 1000?
Should I bring in less and create negative pressure? 
Should I have just an open air return vent (non forced air) with duct heater and allow the exhaust fans to pull in air from there as needed?
Or should I have forced air through return via fan pushing cfms back in room?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Subscribed.


----------

